# Verständnisfrage zu kde-sunset / layman / slots

## tommy_d

Hallo Forum,

mit Beginn des kde4-Hypes bin ich auf IceWM umgestiegen (starkes Teil übrigens...), brauche aber noch einige kde apps, für die ich noch keinen nicht-kde/nicht-gnome Ersatz gefunden habe (Konqueror, Kate, k3b etc.); ich will aber dafür auf kde 3.5 bleiben (während ich dies tippe sagt mir top, dass der 4.3.3 Konqueror, den ich testweise installiert habe, ~ 8 % CPU braucht (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz), obwohl nur dieses eine Tab offen ist...). 

Meine Frage: Ich habe mit layman den kde-sunset Slot reingezogen, wie es hier irgendwo beschrieben ist; aber falls kde-sunset eines Tages nicht mehr existieren sollte - kann ich dann mit emerge --sync && emerge -e world mein System einschliesslich der kde3.5 Apps neu bauen oder fliegen die durch einen emerge --sync irgendwie raus (Ich unterstelle mal, dass ich die Distfiles noch habe und keinen layman -s kde-sunset mache) ?  Ich habe mit layman und Slots bisher noch nie was gemacht, deshalb bin ich unsicher...

Gruss und Dank, Thomas

----------

## Carlo

"Rausfliegen" tun die Pakete durch ein emerge --sync nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall mußt du das Overlay lokal eigenständig weiterpflegen. Was mit kde-sunset passiert, ist offen: Jeder der fragt, bekommt Zugriff. Es wird sich zeigen, ob Inkompatibiltäten zu neueren Autotools und GCC-Versionen, Änderungen der darunterliegenden Bibliotheken und nicht zuletzt Sicherheitsprobleme gefixt werden. Seitens Gentoo passiert diesbezüglich nichts.

----------

